# Taxation and Futures trading



## onemore (7 July 2006)

Hi All
If one was using a Aussie Broker to trade index futures on the Dax and Ftse ect,are you taxed under the Australian taxation laws? Or do you have some obligation under their taxation system?

thanks
onemore


----------



## Crazy Shark (7 July 2006)

Taxed under Australian Law

accountant.tax@gmail.com


----------



## onemore (7 July 2006)

Crazy Shark
Are you an Accountant? If so Where are you located?


----------



## Crazy Shark (7 July 2006)

Toowoomba


----------



## neo (19 July 2006)

HI Guys,
Hey crazy shark do you have any thoughts on best structure to trade with. ie individual, company or trust structure, advantages, disadvantages of each. I am trading for myself and a friend on one account.
Thanks in advance.
Neo.


----------



## Fab (5 November 2006)

Are transactions fees tax deductible at the end of the year for non professional traders ?


----------



## Fab (7 November 2006)

With the stock market going crazy I am now thinking about maximizing tax. Has anyone any tips on how to best do that. I understand it depends on personal situation but I guess they are some fairly standard way of doing that for example most of my owning are in my wife name who earns a low wage.
I would appreciate some feedback

Thanks


----------

